# MARRPIO'S Web Site will be up in a few weeks



## DPRESAS (Oct 31, 2001)

MARRPIO'S WEB SITE IS NOW UP AT MODERNARNIS.COM OR GMPRESAS.COM 
                                                          :asian:


----------



## Mr. Redonda (Oct 31, 2001)

Greetings,

There were some unexpected errors concerning the website. Im confident to say that the website will be uploaded in the next couple of days, or as soon as possible.



Carlomagno Presas-Seletaria
--Assistant Webmaster--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

I changed the main display title for you guys too.  Keep us posted.  I know too well about those last minute kabooms.

Best of luck, I look forward to seeing your site. 
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Redonda _
> *There were some unexpected errors concerning the website. Im confident to say that the website will be uploaded in the next couple of days, or as soon as possible.*



That's good news; I'll certainly look forward to seeing it.


----------

